# Whats the best way to get rid of Lice?



## 3Beasties (18 January 2009)

Have never had to treat lice before so don't really know how to get rid of them. I Have been treating Pixie with louse powder for about a week and a half but I am not convinced it's helping.  Is there anything else I can use / do?

Also I am due to worm her this week and I'm sure I heard somewhere that there is a wormer that helps with lice as well, any ideas what it's called? and is it safe for 6 month old foals?

Thanks


----------



## BackInBlack (18 January 2009)

my ponio had an injection from the vet, then i gave him one 2 weeks later. alongside that all equipment that comes into contact with ponio is washed and disinfected. even rugs. lice can live off of the ponies body for only 2 weeks so i moved my ponies to another field temporarily, so that all the lice that got onto branches or anything they scratched on were finished off. an ivermectin wormer is recommended for lice. not sure if thats ok for foals without checking.


----------



## Donkeymad (18 January 2009)

An animal needs to be treated at least twice, two weeks apart, and everything needs to be treated too, rugs, brushes, wooden stables. etc.
Ivermectin is often used and is safe for foals over 6 weeks.


----------



## PennyJ (18 January 2009)

Yes its Ivermectin you need, having been through this yes it does make a difference.  For the lice, the other thing you could try is Deosect, which is a spray/sponge on product that does work on the little blighters.  You apply that every 2 weeks.  I think horse lice are worse than human lice for extermination purposes.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (18 January 2009)

You can use Frontline too but it has to be rubbed in deep and, as others have said, repeated after 2 weeks to catch the next generation of little bleeders as they hatch out!


----------



## kellyeaton (19 January 2009)

spot on!


----------



## JoLane (19 January 2009)

I used powder an thought it wasn't working but then suddenly no scratching and  hair growing back!  took about two weeks though!


----------



## Cluny (19 January 2009)

2 Dectomax injections, 2 weeks apart, so both the larvae and the adults are killed.  Fully washing and disinfecting of rugs, numnahs, grooming kit etc.


----------



## shazza283 (19 January 2009)

have to make sure all other horses in contact with lousy one get treated at same time too!!


----------



## Spyda (20 January 2009)

* whispers quietly* 

Deosect liquid. Vile to apply but does the trick in one or two applications.  My youngstock always seem to return from stud with lice and after trying all the usual suspect treatments, now use this.


----------



## CBFan (21 January 2009)

Coopers Fly repellent did the trick with my girly... do as it says on the bottle.


----------

